# Pictures of GMT 900 2500 & 3500 HD



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

HI Guys
Well we srarted to build the HDs this week so I took some pictures. I only got a couple of shots before the battery went dead in the camera. The first one is a plain jane 2500 HD, the red one is a 3500 Cab & Chassis. If anyone wants to have a certain part or area shot let me know and I will see what I can do.

Enjoy Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

close up of front bumper height. Looks to be around 14-15 inchs

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Pictures of the brake controller.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Pictures of the inside.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Red 3500 Cab & Chassis, looks pretty at the end of the line.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

The front bumper height of REd Cab & Chassis


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

14"-15" isnt really bad. I thought they might be lower than that. Thanks for the pics; can you get some pics of a 3500HD Dually sometime?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Those look really good. I bet there is no better feeling than watching one of those role off the assembly line and out the door.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I want one!!!!!:crying: Can I get a full side pic of a 2500 hd reg cab? Blue hopefully? That is my dream truck right there Thanks flykelley:waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

thermos;360287 said:


> I want one!!!!!:crying: Can I get a full side pic of a 2500 hd reg cab? Blue hopefully? That is my dream truck right there Thanks flykelley:waving:


I will find one at work monday night and post on tuesday.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

POPO4995;360249 said:


> 14"-15" isnt really bad. I thought they might be lower than that. Thanks for the pics; can you get some pics of a 3500HD Dually sometime?


Look for it on tuesday, the red truck is a 3500 dually but the camera battery went dead before i could get more pictures.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

First Time Out;360274 said:


> Those look really good. I bet there is no better feeling than watching one of those role off the assembly line and out the door.


Its even better to drive them off the line, man these trucks are nice.

Regards Mike


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

i know this is a dumb question, but when will one of those be on the lot so i can test drive? and waste the salesman time. im to cheap to buy something that expensive, but definitely the nicest chevy i have seen this far.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

lowlife;360382 said:


> i know this is a dumb question, but when will one of those be on the lot so i can test drive? and waste the salesman time. im to cheap to buy something that expensive, but definitely the nicest chevy i have seen this far.


Well we have already started to ship them. I would guess you won't see alot of them on the lots till next month sometime.

Regards Mike


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

It looks a little, shall I say, exposed on the grille. I can clearly see the Radiator. Maybe they should have hidden it a little more. Headlights look really bright. Are the directional lights on the headlight stack LEDs? Like to see them at night sometime.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Is that a integrated electric trailer brake control?


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

talked to dealer i we can get numbers rite i will be ordering one this week but i dont know about a boss mount


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool pics. More will be good. What engines are they putting in the trucks right now? Any new LMM's yet???


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was that first pic of a W/T? Can u get a side shot of the truck, but a good size pic of both a sierra and silverado? They look sweet and i cant wait!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Fordistough;360506 said:


> It looks a little, shall I say, exposed on the grille. I can clearly see the Radiator. Maybe they should have hidden it a little more. Headlights look really bright. Are the directional lights on the headlight stack LEDs? Like to see them at night sometime.


No Leds on the new truck.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bruce'sEx;360507 said:


> Is that a integrated electric trailer brake control?


Yes it is, I guess they wanted to be like Ford.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Newdude;360536 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was that first pic of a W/T? Can u get a side shot of the truck, but a good size pic of both a sierra and silverado? They look sweet and i cant wait!


Hi New Dude
Yes I can get more and better picture's. I would have already had them if the camera battery didn't go dead. Look for some pictures on Tuesday or Wenesday.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Just thought I would throw this link up. A member over at dieselplace.com had a relative that works for GM. They took a new Chevy 3500 extended cab/short bed on a vacation/test drive.

http://dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123071

Mike, maybe you could post your pics over there aswell. I know they are really lookin for more pics over there just like we are here.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B.;360689 said:


> Just thought I would throw this link up. A member over at dieselplace.com had a relative that works for GM. They took a new Chevy 3500 extended cab/short bed on a vacation/test drive.
> 
> http://dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123071
> 
> Mike, maybe you could post your pics over there aswell. I know they are really lookin for more pics over there just like we are here.


Hi Will
Yes I can post pictures over there as well.

Regards Mike


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

So it is true!! I will be able to buy a 3500 single axel truck!!

R they making a 4 door / short box as well or not? My local dealer seems to no nothing - he said they aren't even making a 3500 unless it is a dually. Well the pictures don't lie!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jvm81;360955 said:


> So it is true!! I will be able to buy a 3500 single axel truck!!
> 
> R they making a 4 door / short box as well or not? My local dealer seems to no nothing - he said they aren't even making a 3500 unless it is a dually. Well the pictures don't lie!


I don't know about the SB 4 door truck, they are built in Flint. Yes you can buy a SRW 3500, I have driven them at work.

Regards Mike


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey mike can you get me a side shot of Chevy regular cab 4x4 with the 6.6? Also do the have any crew cabs there? if so can you get me some pictures of a Chevy 2500HD crew cab 4x4 6.6 with a short bed and a long bed? Thanks mike!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Look how far my 3rd door will open, can anybody else do this?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

How about these trucks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

lets see how these look


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets look at the inside


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Wow!!*

Holy Crap, that black GMC is gorgeous!!! Keep the pics coming Flykelly!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Those trucks are beautiful. Great pics, lets see some more!!!!:salute:


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

and frame shots or suspension shots?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

flykelley;361419 said:


> How about these trucks


I'll take one of those, color doesn't matter, I'm not too picky. Just bring it home with you tomorrow and I'll stop by this weekend to pick it up. :bluebounc God I love shopping on the internet, its so easy and cheap. LOL


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Joe D;361471 said:


> and frame shots or suspension shots?


 Hi Joe any certain areas you are looking for? I have a engine shot that if you look close you will see the battery mounted on the passenger side and its a top post.

Regards Mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

flykelley;361421 said:


> lets see how these look


Hey Mike,

Are the Chevy and GMC in the picture both a 2500? The GMC seems to stand a tad taller....

Have you built and crew cab 2500's yet?

Thanks!


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

flykelley;361517 said:


> Hi Joe any certain areas you are looking for? I have a engine shot that if you look close you will see the battery mounted on the passenger side and its a top post.
> 
> Regards Mike


The rear frame area on the cab and chassis and any you can get of the front suspension. I only ask because it seems as GM is using the older frames, 01-07 on the new models


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Fly,
How about some side profile shots of some regular cab 3500 srw and 2500 hd trucks. Some close up shots of the tires and rear springs would also be helpful. 

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

The tires look way too small with the "voluptuos" fenders, even worse than before with the old body! BUT, I guess it gives those of us who cant leave well enough allone, something to do. 

I had dealer toss the 245s and put 265 BFGs on my '02HD even before I took it home! 3 months later, I'm on 285s and think it looks just perfect...the way they aughta! 

Cant wait to see the 1st new body style on 265s or 285s! Photoshop anyone?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

scottL;361528 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Are the Chevy and GMC in the picture both a 2500? The GMC seems to stand a tad taller....
> 
> ...


Hi Scott
Our plant doesn't build the Crew Cab its built in Flint and I don't think they have started building them yet. I think the Chevy is a 2 wheel drive and the GMC is 4 wheel.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Joe D;361561 said:


> The rear frame area on the cab and chassis and any you can get of the front suspension. I only ask because it seems as GM is using the older frames, 01-07 on the new models


Hi Joe D
It isn't the same frame, but very close to the old 800 chassis. The 1/2 tons do have a new style frame.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

dmcenery;361574 said:


> Fly,
> How about some side profile shots of some regular cab 3500 srw and 2500 hd trucks. Some close up shots of the tires and rear springs would also be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


You got it Dan, don't know when I will come across a SWR 3500 but when I do I will take picture's.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mr_udy;361602 said:


> The tires look way too small with the "voluptuos" fenders, even worse than before with the old body! BUT, I guess it gives those of us who cant leave well enough allone, something to do.
> 
> I had dealer toss the 245s and put 265 BFGs on my '02HD even before I took it home! 3 months later, I'm on 285s and think it looks just perfect...the way they aughta!
> 
> Cant wait to see the 1st new body style on 265s or 285s! Photoshop anyone?


If Im not mistaken I think the trucks come with 265s now. I will talk to the Group Leader in the tire room and find out for sure.

Regards Mike


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Man Mike...you must have a dream job...I'd love to be around the finished product. I'm stuck "elsewhere" looking at individual engine components...


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks great Mike... Three years and ill have one.

Why did they redesign the entire truck, execpt for the rims?


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I heard a rumor that in 08 they were going to have 18" rims and the dually’s are going to get 17” rims????


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

drove one today 1 wpord wow mike you guy built one hell of a truck i went back after they closed it was a ex cab short box what trans do they put with 6.0 i noticed when i went back it had the up and down button on the shifter i didnt even see that when i drove it


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Was this a new HD? I didnt know they were hittin the lots already around here. Guess Ill have to keep my eyes open at the local dealerships.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jce4isu;362911 said:


> drove one today 1 wpord wow mike you guy built one hell of a truck i went back after they closed it was a ex cab short box what trans do they put with 6.0 i noticed when i went back it had the up and down button on the shifter i didnt even see that when i drove it


I believe that only the Ally trans has that shifter on the PRND123. I will have to pay more attention to what engine and trans combo I drive.

Regards Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Once again, the GMC looks 10x better than the Chevy. Very nice pics. Keep em comin!

Oh, btw, if you get a chance, take a shot of the T-Bars up front. Thx.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

flykelley;362957 said:


> I believe that only the Ally trans has that shifter on the PRND123. I will have to pay more attention to what engine and trans combo I drive.
> 
> Regards Mike


in the pic you posted it shows the switch im talking about i ment to call the dealer but didnt have time


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Is that a manual shift transfer case i see in the pics on the first page??xysport xysport


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Its the weekend - I need pictures to looks at!! =)) Until the Super Bowl starts!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I saw an add in the Des Moines Register. One of the dealers in Ankeny has a new HD extended cab/ short bed, LTZ and Z71 packages, 6.0 with 6 speed auto for sale for 39K. That didnt seem terrible to me. The dealership was Karl Chevrolet.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

William B.;364344 said:


> I saw an add in the Des Moines Register. One of the dealers in Ankeny has a new HD extended cab/ short bed, LTZ and Z71 packages, 6.0 with 6 speed auto for sale for 39K. That didnt seem terrible to me. The dealership was Karl Chevrolet.


thats the one i drove


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just seen the add as well in the Des Moines paper. That should mean only a matter of days until our local dealer gets at least one in. 39K didn't seem bad at all either.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I know they switched over to rack and pinion steering on the 1/2 tons, but I hope they didn't do the same on the 3/4 tons and HD's..... Any word?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JohnnyU;365030 said:


> I know they switched over to rack and pinion steering on the 1/2 tons, but I hope they didn't do the same on the 3/4 tons and HD's..... Any word?


As of right now they don't plan on making a switch for a couple of years. That was the last I heard at work, but that can change at any time.

Regards Mike


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

IMO, that's when GM will really screw the pooch. The IFS was tolerable, but rack and pinion steering on an alleged HD truck, that's just not right.

I'd really like to see the HD series trucks coming with a solid front axle, as with Ford and Dodge....


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JohnnyU;365138 said:


> IMO, that's when GM will really screw the pooch. The IFS was tolerable, but rack and pinion steering on an alleged HD truck, that's just not right.
> 
> I'd really like to see the HD series trucks coming with a solid front axle, as with Ford and Dodge....


That's not going to happen, in Gms mind the old and the new setup will be better than a soild front axle.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, on trucks with the plow prep, is GM putting the little push button for a roof beacon in the dash like the GMT-800s? What size alt is included with the package, 145 amp? Anything else they are including or is it pretty much like the previous years?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B.;365260 said:


> Hey Mike, on trucks with the plow prep, is GM putting the little push button for a roof beacon in the dash like the GMT-800s? What size alt is included with the package, 145 amp? Anything else they are including or is it pretty much like the previous years?


Hi Will
Im not sure about the roof becon, will have to look at work tonight.

Regards Mike


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

William B.;364344 said:


> I saw an add in the Des Moines Register. One of the dealers in Ankeny has a new HD extended cab/ short bed, LTZ and Z71 packages, 6.0 with 6 speed auto for sale for 39K. That didnt seem terrible to me. The dealership was Karl Chevrolet.


Really, that is not bad for a Z71 and LTZ. Could you get pics of it?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Newdude;365478 said:


> Really, that is not bad for a Z71 and LTZ. Could you get pics of it?


I wont be able to. The dealership is like 31/2hrs away from me. Maybe one of the other guys up in the Ankeny area would be willin to stop buy and grab a couple pics of it.

Hey Mike, one question for ya. Your not going to get in to and trouble from GM by posting these pics are you? Ive heard that automakers can get upset about employees takin pics and posting them on the net.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw a 2500HD at a lot yesterday, and they've had the 1/2 tons on the lots for quite some time now.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

William B.;365614 said:


> I wont be able to. The dealership is like 31/2hrs away from me. Maybe one of the other guys up in the Ankeny area would be willin to stop buy and grab a couple pics of it.
> 
> Hey Mike, one question for ya. Your not going to get in to and trouble from GM by posting these pics are you? Ive heard that automakers can get upset about employees takin pics and posting them on the net.


Hi Will
Since the truck is now out on the dealer lots its not a big deal. If I had posted pictures before the truck release date that would have been a problem.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

"I know for a fact that management is currently reviewing his case." I copied this quote from GMI on a link to these pics on a thread. Is this true? I think his name was fp115


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

is what true? what are they reviewing?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

It must be about the photo taking. Go to GMI and in the forums, got to GM truck disscusion and find the post "link to new hds"


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I like the GMC front end more. Awsome pics!!!


----------

